
1980 Plesetsk launch pad disaster - sebastianconcpt
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1980_Plesetsk_launch_pad_disaster
======
sebastianconcpt
_...a year later on 23 July 1981 after a second disaster of the same cause was
narrowly avoided it was discovered that a design flaw in the fuel filters of
the rocket were likely the cause of the 1980 disaster, although it was
impossible to confirm which type of filters were used in the rocket that
exploded. The catalytically active lead solder on the filters would cause an
explosion upon contact with hydrogen peroxide.

Cover-up

The disaster was not reported in Soviet media at the time and only reached
western media outlets in 1989 upon declassification. Pravda reported that the
launch of the rocket was a success and did not say anything about the
explosion._

